# Does anyone pay for distributed computing that isn't mining crypto?



## sliderider (Sep 12, 2020)

I remember many years ago there were several of these but they all eventually failed or the pay was lousy. Are there any active projects now that will pay you for leaving your computer on with their app running in the background? Like I said in the title, NO CRYPTO MINING.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 12, 2020)

Not that I'm aware of.  Why would they when people do it for free on BOINC and such?

Crypto is your sole and only option if you must be paid, honestly.


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 12, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Not that I'm aware of.  Why would they when people do it for free on BOINC and such?
> 
> Crypto is your sole and only option if you must be paid, honestly.


Would say mining as well, as a only paying DC. 
yet i remember_ back in the F@H_ days people asked money to Fold under your name.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 12, 2020)

8 Ways to Get Paid for Leaving Your Computer Running
					

Can I sell my computer processing power? Yes, you can. Different companies are looking for additional computing power, and you can earn from this. Here is how you can get paid to leave your computer




					financialwolves.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah most don't even make enough to pay the electric bill.


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 5, 2021)

gridcoin.


----------

